# New bed for my Sigma



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Pelican 1300 case. Just finished with the arrangement of the most important bits.

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m32/SP3-322/S and W/?albumview=slideshow

Oh yeah, hopefully off the shoot it (FINALLY!) this weekend.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I love Pelican products! Expensive as hell, but they work well.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

OK, I laid the case out the way I did to maximize the use of space. I have the four mags that will be loaded before an outing unless the venue doesn't allow that. I am thinking of using some of the space for an additional box of ammo or two such as these:

http://www.dillonprecision.com/content/p/9/pid/24001/catid/10/Dillon_Ammunition_Boxes_9mm__50_rd_

or

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=196619

or

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduc...rce=froogle&utm_medium=free&utm_campaign=9315

I would also like to keep some ear plugs, shooting glasses, speed loader, etc. in the case. What am I missing? Give me your thoughts and ideas on how to fill the rest of the space - it has been a long time since I have been shooting!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Pelican products are top notch. Good luck with the rest of the project. :smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

As the others stated, Pelican makes great products. You will not regret the purchase.

My lady bought me one for Christmas and it gets used every time I visit the range.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've used their stuff before that's why I got this one. I was/am looking for layout and content ideas.


----------



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

Boy I like that case and set-up. Which case # is that? Model #? OI found the distributors and want too see the cost. Graingers is outrageous...they must really want to keep them at their prices. Cabelas doesn't carry then do they?


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Pelican 1300

http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1300

I got mine used off of ebay. I was described as having the foam but did not have the section "Pick N Pluck" stuff in the center. I ended up buying the 1" thick 5/8" squared sheet from McMaster Carr, item number 3157T21.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#foam/=68yq64

I have found the same case on the net for about $42 shipped with full foam from a few vendors. Shop around.


----------



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

Thnx


----------

